# Window sealant test...



## *MAGIC*

Hi Guys

With winter upon us I have taken it upon myself to bring you a little test :thumb:

The test consists of 2 window sealants that have been placed side by side to see which is best.

The sealants included in this test are Nanolex premium sealant and Aquartz glass seal.
Both are the same in terms of application and both claim to last a year with no need for wipers after 50mph :doublesho

So the test bed for this is my Caddy.



















The glass was initially cleaned with Megs glass cleaner as a base cleaner.










The screen was then divided equally into halves with tape:










The left facing side then got re-cleaned using Nanolex's own glass cleaner:










Whilst the right facing side got cleaned with IPA.

With the glass thoroughly cleaned it was time to apply both sealants:




























The application is like for like using a cotton make up pad and evenly spread over the screen ensuring every bit was covered.
The Aquartz was actually easy to dispense as the sealant came out as a fine mist and also with that spread thinner and buffed off easier.

At this point both sealants required 1 hour to cure.
So I kept myself busy in this hour :lol:










Ok enough of my dinner :lol: the hour passed and I then buffed both sides of the glass thoroughly and removed the tape leaving a great clear screen ready for the real tests to begin tomorrow.



















I will be updating this thread as more becomes apparent :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## -ROM-

What would be interesting is how just a normal sealant like Zaino would compare.


----------



## *MAGIC*

rmorgan84 said:


> What would be interesting is how just a normal sealant like Zaino would compare.


It doesnt as its not designed too and cant withstand the wiper friction.

I tried afew and they did not last long at all.


----------



## WHIZZER

Looks like an interesting test Robbie .... Perhaps with the rain today you can give an update of the hydrophobic abilities of each ?


----------



## Ben_ZS

Interesting test :thumb:

I've only ever used Rain X and want to try another dedicated product now it's wearing off.


----------



## Cullers

I've only used rain-x too so am keen to see this develop. I find like-for-like comparisons very useful. Is there much price difference as there seems to be a difference in quantities?


----------



## mwbpsx

FFS thats 77 threads emailing me now


----------



## Planet Man

Nice one Robbie, I will keep my eye on this one:thumb:

Pizza looks nice, made me hungry now


----------



## *MAGIC*

UPDATE:

Ok its been a great day for testing these products and I have taken a few pics and a short video.

The next pics are of the sealants with the van just rolled into the rain,an inside view and an outside view:





































The next pic is after a 30min drive using my wipers and then coming to a stop:










Now is a short video of the sealants at 40mph I will update this to 50mph and 70mph as im on the appropriate roads:






I know its early days but at the moment there both as good as each other. :thumb:
Just to clarify these are both 50ml bottles :thumb:

Robbie.


----------



## Janitor

Nice effort :thumb:

Could have done quarters to include Rain-X and the Carlack System too though! :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC*

Janitor said:


> Nice effort :thumb:
> 
> Could have done quarters to include Rain-X and the Carlack System too though! :lol:


I have tried both of those in the past and I believe they would not stand up to these two products.
The reason I have just chose these is that Nanolex is the favorite at the moment (and deserves to be as its a great product) and when a new one is released that claims to be the same or better then its only fair a head 2 head test gets carried out :devil: :lol:

Robbie


----------



## Planet Man

You can see on the 50/50 the contact angles are different on the beads on either side though:thumb:

Very Interesting.


----------



## James_R

I have recently bought the Carlack and have not been impressed by the way it a)cleans, b)buffs off and c) protects. 

It hazes over badly when first driving off in the cold mornings, and the sealant is supposed to be applied with a paper towel. I found it very difficult to get an even application with this.

Will be removing this weekend and trying again with MF pads. 
Beading properties on the van whilst on the motorway/ fast A roads is pretty good though.

Looking forward to your views on the two in your test Robbie.:thumb:


----------



## Buck

Thanks for this Robbie - interesting.

I applied the Gtechnic G1 to my windscreen a while back and was impressed with this but just had to hav a replacement screen fitted  and so used the remaining G1 to reapply - it reminded me that it was a bugger to apply (I found it needed two applications) although it is a pretty good product once it's on!!

How easy was it to buff off the two products you've tested?

Thanks
CM


----------



## KDiddy

Robbie, where can I get some of this Nanolex sealent for the glass?

Is it advisable to have a base clean like AG Glass cleaner?


----------



## Sandro

last time i looked you can get Nanolex on ebay, or failing that check the Nanolex section of the forum.


----------



## npinks

I can find nanolex's website but i can find any prices for the glass sealent and cleaner

Who stocks this and how much are they?

edit: nothing on ebay that i can see?


----------



## npinks

a quick search on DW and i have found it to download 



Nanolex said:


> We have updated and uploaded the manuals so everyone who's interested can have a look at them before ordering!
> 
> Also the UK retail price list in GBP can be downloaded! The Urban Glass Set is missing, but it's the same as the Premium Glass except that the quantity is 100ml!
> 
> please check www.nanolex.de/en/downloads
> 
> Any questions & comments are welcome!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Florian


----------



## SudMyRide

one on the drivers side seems to be better beading


----------



## bluenose66

I tried RainX for the first time a fortnight ago, IMO only works above 70mph ie on the motorway, below that and I'm not impressed.


----------



## tris harris

wonder if they are as good as the one from lidl?


----------



## Prism Detailing

As you say, both as good as each other, I guess the next part of the test is to see which one outlast's the other ? ?


----------



## *MAGIC*

Bobby_t_16v said:


> As you say, both as good as each other, I guess the next part of the test is to see which one outlast's the other ? ?


I think your right both have the same characteristics so durability will be the key :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC*

Update:

What I used to notice was that with the ground mist off the road I would get alot of dirt around the wiper area but so far with a fair few motorway miles behind the test I have found that the dirt build up is minimal on both sides.
Also 70mph the water has absolutly no chance of cling, its great to watch I must say.

Robbie


----------



## ribena

*MAGIC* said:


> .....its great to watch I must say.


the road Robbie, don't forget the roooooaaaaad :lol:


----------



## CleanYourCar

Nice test, we've tried a few over the years and always stuck with the Carlack for it's performace and durability, so your thoughts are interesting. I need to get my hands on some to have a play!

One thing I did notice was the price, the Carlack is cheaper and 200ml as opposed to 50ml, so for the same volume of product it would be well over £100. Is it that much better?



James_R said:


> I have recently bought the Carlack and have not been impressed by the way it a)cleans, b)buffs off and c) protects.
> 
> It hazes over badly when first driving off in the cold mornings, and the sealant is supposed to be applied with a paper towel. I found it very difficult to get an even application with this.
> 
> Will be removing this weekend and trying again with MF pads.
> Beading properties on the van whilst on the motorway/ fast A roads is pretty good though.
> 
> Looking forward to your views on the two in your test Robbie.:thumb:


Yeah definitely try it wth a microfiber applicator. In a morning with dew all window sealants do tend to be able to see where its been applied, but one wipe of the wipers and you should be good to go. All the ones I've ever tried have done this.

After application, when it's dried and buffed off you shouldn't be able to see it though.

Protection should be a good two months from the front screen and about a year on all the side glass. You'll get as good if not better water movement than Robbies video at 40mph and motorway speeds it will fly off. For winter driving these types of product are very useful.

Tim


----------



## James_R

CleanYourCar said:


> Yeah definitely try it wth a microfiber applicator. In a morning with dew all window sealants do tend to be able to see where its been applied, but one wipe of the wipers and you should be good to go. All the ones I've ever tried have done this.
> 
> After application, when it's dried and buffed off you shouldn't be able to see it though.
> 
> Protection should be a good two months from the front screen and about a year on all the side glass. You'll get as good if not better water movement than Robbies video at 40mph and motorway speeds it will fly off. For winter driving these types of product are very useful.
> 
> Tim


Cheers Tim , I will try again, I bought the Carlack kit from you. 

Even with a sweep of the wipers you can still see the marks on the screen.
I am quite brave enough to say, I may not have applied it correctly - well I followed the instructions, but probably should have applied the sealant and buffed a bit more vigorously.

I drove home tonight and the headlights coming towards me and the haze across the screen makes it almost impossible to concentrate and maintain speed.

I will give it another go this weekened. [before cleaning it off and leaving the screen bare:lol:]

Cheers, James


----------



## Rickyboy

Thanks for doing this test mate, very interesting indeed as glass is one of those annoying things for a lot of detailers.

One quick suggestion for people doing any sort of future tests though. A control section with no product applied would be a good idea as it gives you an easier time defining if protection etc has diminished entirely. Just a thought!

Thanks again man.


----------



## losi_8_boy

Any idea when nanolex is out for us guys in the uk?


----------



## *MAGIC*

Rickyboy said:


> Thanks for doing this test mate, very interesting indeed as glass is one of those annoying things for a lot of detailers.
> 
> One quick suggestion for people doing any sort of future tests though. A control section with no product applied would be a good idea as it gives you an easier time defining if protection etc has diminished entirely. Just a thought!
> 
> Thanks again man.


The line down the centre of my screen that I used tape to seperate the 2 sealants will act as the standard glass section :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC*

ribena said:


> the road Robbie, don't forget the roooooaaaaad :lol:


Oh yeah :lol:


----------



## Leonneke

*You have overlooked one thing*

Hello there Robbie and all the guys at this forum:

A very good test indeed. I will be following it to inform all the Dutch Detailers.

But I want to make one comment on your set-up. Just to keep in mind. Your right side of the shield will get much, much dirtier. I do mean the drivers side. Why ??? Because all the oncoming traffic will be passing you at your right side. Therefor you will pick up more dirt at your right side. Just see what happens when an oncomming truck passes you.

More sand, dirt an dirty water from the road that sprinkles / sprays on the right side of your window. Think this will have a big (negative) impact on the sealant. Maybe you can do the opposit set-up on another car ...


----------



## Planet Man

To be honest when I pass a truck it produces a good even layer of crud across the whole screen and most of the car.

The other issue here (if your theory is correct) when you overtake a truck it would surely even itself out:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC*

Planet Man said:


> To be honest when I pass a truck it produces a good even layer of crud across the whole screen and most of the car.
> 
> The other issue here (if your theory is correct) when you overtake a truck it would surely even itself out:thumb:


Note to self:

When being passed by a truck ensure to then overtake one to keep sealants equal :thumb:


----------



## packard

I would laugh if the untreated line lasts better - great test though


----------



## Planet Man

*MAGIC* said:


> Note to self:
> 
> When being passed by a truck ensure to then overtake one to keep sealants equal :thumb:


Indeed:lol:


----------



## 964kevin

So when can we expect a GTechniq comparisson, that's my fav at the [email protected]

kevin


----------



## Planet Man

packard said:


> I would laugh if the untreated line lasts betterQUOTE]
> 
> That just aint gonna happen. How can it


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

I'm surprised you can fit in your van with all that pizza and garlic bread.

Good test though Robbie.


----------



## Teabag

Mirror Finish said:


> I'm surprised you can fit in your van with all that pizza and garlic bread.
> 
> Good test though Robbie.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Select Detailing

Robbie,

good test, in your oppion, what did you feel worked better? How did the product go on and was it hard to apply?

Been looking in to this as the kit i used was not fantastic.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## *MAGIC*

Select Detailing said:


> Robbie,
> 
> good test, in your oppion, what did you feel worked better? How did the product go on and was it hard to apply?
> 
> Been looking in to this as the kit i used was not fantastic.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gareth


Ok if im honest and this is my opinion only I found that the Aquartz was easier to use in terms of applying and removing.
However the Nanolex wasnt exactly hard :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC*

The windsceen of the van was washed today using ph neutral shampoo and also cleaned with Megs glass cleaner diluted 4:1 so I will now monitor any differences in water movement on the glass.


----------



## GR33N

packard said:


> I would laugh if the untreated line lasts better - great test though


Obviously the "untreated" line will last better, because there is no product to wear off! lol

However I understand what meant, just couldnt resist.

Sorry


----------



## jedi-knight83

Any updates on this Robbie?


----------



## SPECKY

Just thought i'd BUMP this thread before i order ..... Update ?????? PLease !


----------



## daz4311

Were can we buy these from fella?


----------



## *MAGIC*

Hi guys

Ok so the last time I did anything with these was clean them with Megs glass cleaner and if Im honest IMHO I should not have as there seems to be considerable differences in the way BOTH react to the water now.
So I have put this down to trial and error as neither manufacturer has stated not to use a glass cleaner on them.
They are both still doing a grand job.

BUT I have a test going on at the moment using Alex @ Elites Audi using the new Xtraview glass sealant and initial thoughts are that this will be awesome as there is real difference in the way the water beads tighter and runs quicker.
It only took 2 mins to cure on the glass and came off as easy as anything.

The one I refer to is :

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=701

In the mean time I will keep this thread updated with the durability of all products.

Robbie

EDIT: In future I will only be using my shampoo soloution on the screen and not any other glass cleaner.


----------



## Cquartz

Hi Guys
As Robbie mentioned here, this is the newest development in glass coating,the most importent point with the XtraVue is to get the highest durability from UV and mechanic abrasion, infact Xtravue is mostly sold to Solar panels coating.
XtraVue will excel any other windscreen rain repellent in the market from Durability and hardness point. 
and we are ready to put this to a test against all others.
who ever wants to run this test... we are ready.
and Robbie.. can you post some pictures to see your review?


----------



## EliteCarCare

Thanks Robbie,

We've had some excellent feedback on this product so far and the word is spreading. It's by far the easiest long lasting product to use on the market. Some video clips of the beading in action will follow shortly. :thumb:

As odd as this may sound, I actually look forward to driving my car in heavy rain now just to see the crazy beading going on... 

Alex


----------



## *MAGIC*

Aquartz said:


> Hi Guys
> As Robbie mentioned here, this is the newest development in glass coating,the most importent point with the XtraVue is to get the highest durability from UV and mechanic abrasion, infact Xtravue is mostly sold to Solar panels coating.
> XtraVue will excel any other windscreen rain repellent in the market from Durability and hardness point.
> and we are ready to put this to a test against all others.
> who ever wants to run this test... we are ready.
> and Robbie.. can you post some pictures to see your review?


Myself and Alex have the test running on his car and the review is on its way with pics and videos :thumb:

They will be up in the next couple of days :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## jedi-knight83

So basically the ones you applied to your van are rubbish and didn't even last past one screen clean?


----------



## *MAGIC*

jedi-knight83 said:


> So basically the ones you applied to your van are rubbish and didn't even last past one screen clean?


There still working mate but not as well after applying Megs glass cleaner :thumb:

Not so beadie and runs off the screen slower.


----------



## jedi-knight83

So you just have to clean the screen with shampoo? I'd like to see that in the summer when its covered in bugs!

Whats this other wonder product your on about? Got a link (or better yet a sample?  )

EDIT - found the link on the previous page


----------



## *MAGIC*

jedi-knight83 said:


> So you just have to clean the screen with shampoo? I'd like to see that in the summer when its covered in bugs!
> 
> Whats this other wonder product your on about? Got a link (or better yet a sample?  )


I have tried a few areas with different glass cleaners and have not found one that doesnt effect the sealants performance.

Shampoo is the only thing that I have found to keep it working effectively :thumb:

The new kid on the block is:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=701

Robbie


----------



## jedi-knight83

And how does this react with glass cleaner?

Is that tube enough to do all the windows on 1 car? Or just the front screen?


----------



## jedi-knight83

> Enough to apply to 1 - 2 full cars (all glass) or upto 6 windscreens


I should really read things before asking silly questions 

So how long does it last once the glass vile is broken?


----------



## *MAGIC*

jedi-knight83 said:


> I should really read things before asking silly questions
> 
> So how long does it last once the glass vile is broken?


Its best to use it straght away mate :thumb:


----------



## Amused

*MAGIC* said:


> The new kid on the block is:
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/produc...roducts_id=701
> 
> Robbie


Broken link^

I've been happily using Aquapel for the past couple of years. But, I'd be interested in a suitable alternative.


----------



## Cquartz

About the Meguiars detergent Robbie want to use, i dont know what is the exact content, but what i do know is that XtraVue will protect from acids, mild alkalis, road salt, windshield washer fluid, antifreeze and household cleaners.
also , coated glass has been tested and shown to retain its properties even when exposed for extended periods to extremes of ambient temperature conditions ranging from -20°C to 121°C.


----------



## Cquartz

Amused said:


> Broken link^
> 
> I've been happily using Aquapel for the past couple of years. But, I'd be interested in a suitable alternative.


its working here:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=29_46&products_id=701


----------



## *MAGIC*

Aquartz said:


> its working here:
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=29_46&products_id=701


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## linty264

Im a carlack window sealant fan, yes it is hard to remove but i use QD or water to remove it and it lasts about 2months on the front and about 6 on the side windows. I wouldnt mind trying something else but i doubt it'll come close to this by price and durability.


----------



## *MAGIC*

linty264 said:


> Im a carlack window sealant fan, yes it is hard to remove but i use QD or water to remove it and it lasts about 2months on the front and about 6 on the side windows. I wouldnt mind trying something else but i doubt it'll come close to this by price and durability.


Mate trust me this stuff blows carlack (Lack being the oprative word) out the water on the ease of use and durability :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## ercapoccia

I'm very impressed about gtechniq stuff. I'm testing G3 and my windscreen now is unbelievably water-repellent. I'm looking forward to test G1.


----------

